# Monster Mill-what Gap?



## spudfarmerboy (26/7/10)

Hello All,
I have just received my two roller Monster Mill. Anyone who has one of these mills, what gap do you set it to? The grain will be used in a three vessel system.
Thank You


----------



## goomboogo (26/7/10)

I mostly use 0.9mm. Some people go a little finer and some a little more coarse. I'm happy enough efficiency-wise and lautering is non-problematic.


----------



## bjay (26/7/10)

Just went out to the shed to measure mine and it is around the 1 mm 

bjay


----------



## Beerbuoy (26/7/10)

Stick with the factory setting. From memory its .045 thou. Thats just bee's dick over 1mm. It works fine for me. IMO if you set 1mm then any efficency problems can be blamed on your mash, sparge process.

Great mills. Wouldn't hesitate to buy one again.

Cheers


----------



## spudfarmerboy (27/7/10)

Cheers for the replies.


----------



## reviled (27/7/10)

I run mine at 0.040"

Great mill, never looked back after purchasing!!


----------



## unrealeous (27/7/10)

Found this yesterday on grain crushing - with pictures....

Milling


----------



## bjay (27/7/10)

unrealeous said:


> Found this yesterday on grain crushing - with pictures....
> 
> Milling



unrealeous

Thats very interesting , I might even tighten mine up a bit to just try it 


bjay


----------



## Siborg (27/7/10)

Just waiting on my tax return, and I'm buying one of these babies!


----------



## QldKev (27/7/10)

unrealeous said:


> Found this yesterday on grain crushing - with pictures....
> 
> Milling




Yep another Monster mill fan here. Excellent link. I've been running 0.9mm I may try a bit finer, also since I BIAB it should not hurt.

QldKev


----------



## argon (6/5/11)

unrealeous said:


> Found this yesterday on grain crushing - with pictures....
> 
> Milling



After reading the above link from Braukasier (now addicted to reading the whole site) i set my MM2 mill to .035 inch = 0.889 millimeters. I initially though that it may have been a bit too fine based on what others have theirs set to. However with a 50L keggle and an SS false bottom (2mm perf) as a mashtun, I didn't get even a sniff of a stuck sparge with the runoff set on full (1/2 inch ball valve 100% open) Ended up getting 85% efficiency too (although this blew my target of 1048 to 1055) up from 75% when grain crushed by one of the sponsors, which was a nice surprise.


----------



## ekul (6/5/11)

I run mine at the same width as a credit card, because i don't have any other way to adjust each end! Seems to work alright, but i biab so i spose it doesn't matter so much. 

I tried it with the gap as small as it can be, and I found that I got way more trub.


----------



## argon (6/5/11)

I just went into Bunnings and got a feeler gauge... i think it was $6.50. Too cheap not to get one.


----------



## peaky (6/5/11)

argon said:


> After reading the above link from Braukasier (now addicted to reading the whole site) i set my MM2 mill to .035 inch = 0.889 millimeters. I initially though that it may have been a bit too fine based on what others have theirs set to. However with a 50L keggle and an SS false bottom (2mm perf) as a mashtun, I didn't get even a sniff of a stuck sparge with the runoff set on full (1/2 inch ball valve 100% open) Ended up getting 85% efficiency too (although this blew my target of 1048 to 1055) up from 75% when grain crushed by one of the sponsors, which was a nice surprise.



I also have my MM2 set at 0.9mm. Works great. I get really good efficiency and the motor dosen't have to work too hard to turn the rollers. I started off with it set at 1mm but I think 0.9mm is the go, not too much flour but great efficiency and no stuck sparges. Too easy :icon_cheers:


----------



## stux (6/5/11)

peakydh said:


> I also have my MM2 set at 0.9mm. Works great. I get really good efficiency and the motor dosen't have to work too hard to turn the rollers. I started off with it set at 1mm but I think 0.9mm is the go, not too much flour but great efficiency and no stuck sparges. Too easy :icon_cheers:



I run mine at 0.9mm as well, but I BIAB

The other day I accidentally ground the grain with the drill on High Speed instead of Low Speed... oopsy... I thought that it went quickly...

that resulted in a lot more flour than I was used to...

I would tend to suspect that the speed is actually more significant than the gap at determining the crush quality


----------



## beerbog (6/5/11)

I do BIAB, at .020". Nice fine crush. :beerbang:


----------



## peaky (6/5/11)

Stux said:


> I run mine at 0.9mm as well, but I BIAB
> 
> The other day I accidentally ground the grain with the drill on High Speed instead of Low Speed... oopsy... I thought that it went quickly...
> 
> ...



Yes, I have to agree with the speed being a significant factor in crush quality. I used to run my mill with a drill and it was much faster than my motor set up. Even with the mill set at 1.0mm I got a fair bit of flour using the drill. Now with the slow speed the flour is minimal. I use an esky mash tun so I don't want to go too fine with the setting.


----------



## Hatchy (4/8/11)

argon said:


> After reading the above link from Braukasier (now addicted to reading the whole site) i set my MM2 mill to .035 inch = 0.889 millimeters. I initially though that it may have been a bit too fine based on what others have theirs set to. However with a 50L keggle and an SS false bottom (2mm perf) as a mashtun, I didn't get even a sniff of a stuck sparge with the runoff set on full (1/2 inch ball valve 100% open) Ended up getting 85% efficiency too (although this blew my target of 1048 to 1055) up from 75% when grain crushed by one of the sponsors, which was a nice surprise.



I borrowed a set of feeler gauges from a mate because I had a suspicion that my gap was the reason for a drop in efficiency. Leaving it at factory settings wasn't an option for me due to having a drunk mate help me put it together.

I read the above post last night & went & changed mine to .889. The test crack looked pretty good, I just wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions about the gap on a MM2 before I brew with the new gap. Mine has the 2" roller upgrade if that makes a difference.

I'm expecting that the IPA planned for this weekend may end up being an accidental barleywine.


----------



## raven19 (4/8/11)

Stux said:


> I would tend to suspect that the speed is actually more significant than the gap at determining the crush quality



+1, I agree on this.

I run mine at 1.00mm currently.


----------



## HoppingMad (4/8/11)

spudfarmerboy said:


> Hello All,
> I have just received my two roller Monster Mill. Anyone who has one of these mills, what gap do you set it to? The grain will be used in a three vessel system.
> Thank You



Timely thread and congrats on the purchase! Got mine coming through the mail too! :beer: 

Thanks for the replies guys - has been helpful to me too.

Hopper.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (4/8/11)

I've been running at 1mm for a trouble free brewday 

In the process of putting together a new mash tun - so I'll revisit a finer crush then

Cheers


----------



## mikk (7/8/11)

I have a MM3-2.0 mill that i'm very happy with. 

The top roller gap is fixed, & the lower roller gap i played round with & ended up setting at .042"/1.06mm. Efficiency is always around 80%, which is enough to keep me satisfied! 

I'd rather have no stuck sparges than try to eke out another few measly percent efficiency...


----------



## matt white (7/8/11)

Just to confirm that variable gap brings same results, I have mine set at 39 thou and have had for 150+ successsful BIABs.


----------

